# Where to buy ff cultures?



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

I missed Last months clevland reptile show and I'm in need of a few well started ff cultures that I can feed from and make new ones with. Ps I have tried Josh's cultures and have had nothing but bad experiences with there cultures. Anyone have any other ideas? I have never used black jungles but have been a bit Leary due to price thanks.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

jeffz said:


> I missed Last months clevland reptile show and I'm in need of a few well started ff cultures that I can feed from and make new ones with. Ps I have tried Josh's cultures and have had nothing but bad experiences with there cultures. Anyone have any other ideas? I have never used black jungles but have been a bit Leary due to price thanks.


You can check with mike Novy at rainforest junkies. I believe he is in Cleveland


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like NEHERP is having a sale!
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Live Bugs


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

I could hook you up with one.


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

Thx for the help guys just ordered 20 from nherp. I hope these are better than the ones I got from Josh's.


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

I normally get my cultures from Novy but I haven't been able to make the shows recently. His cultures are incredible. Have to hand it to his fiancé. Shes a FF goddess lol.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anybody know of any pet stores that sell fruit fly cultures or are they something you can only get online and at shows?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Petco sells them, but it is hit or miss and expensive. Better to but from someone and culture your own.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

lookitsadam said:


> Does anybody know of any pet stores that sell fruit fly cultures or are they something you can only get online and at shows?


The PETCO chain carries FFs at $10 a pop. But timing is everything - the cultures can frequently be dead or on their last legs (or is it "last vestigial wings"?). On-line purchases are a crap shoot in the summer, and maybe the winter. I once got three really dead cultures from a major vendor here on DB and was told it was my fault because I ordered them during a heat wave. But, they said, if I waited a few days there would be new flies hatching from the larvae that probably survived. But, no larvae survived. (Oddly enough, exactly the same thing happened, with this same vendor, to a friend of mine here on DB.) Some vendors may care more about sales figures than providing their customers with a viable product, or at least telling them that shipping now is iffy. In the summer you'll probably need to find an on-line vendor willing to ship FFs with Phase 22 Panels - and that will cost you more. 

You might want to put out a Help! call, here on DB, in the forum that covers your immediate geographic area - you might get lucky.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Not trying to be "that guy", but your comments on Josh's frogs FF cultures belong in the Vendor Feedback section.


----------



## dgyoung (Jul 16, 2011)

Make your own way cheaper and I can message you my media recipe too!!! I spend like 40-50 buck to make 5 gallons worth that will last like 2-3 years!!!!


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Holy crap, 20 cultures?! Do you have an army of frogs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, 5 gallons would last me maybe 6 weeks. I make 12-15 cultures every 10-14 days.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Fantastica said:


> Holy crap, 20 cultures?! Do you have an army of frogs?


Did anyone ever mention this hobby can be addicting?


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

What's the normal amount of cultures you should have going at one time if you only have 4-5 frogs?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

lookitsadam said:


> What's the normal amount of cultures you should have going at one time if you only have 4-5 frogs?


What type of frogs? Big difference between how much a Tinc can eat compared to a Pumilio.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Leucs and Auratus



frogfreak said:


> What type of frogs? Big difference between how much a Tinc can eat compared to a Pumilio.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

lookitsadam said:


> Leucs and Auratus


2-3/week would be lots.


----------

